# Any guys?



## 18218

I've had these symptons for a long time, i am a guy, and ive probably had this for about 7 or 8 years now, I'm 15 and just in the past few months its been getting really bad. I had heard about ibs a while back but i thought at the time that it was something only like older women got. Then when i found out that some guys get it too and most people start getting it in their teen years. I got on the internet to look and see if i could find out some more stuff about it. When i saw this sight and all the symptons people were describing, I knew this is what i had to have: The incredibly horrible stomach spasms, the bloating, the gas, etc. Anyway, i was just wondering if there were very many other guys on here that have ibs. What would embarrase me more than the ibs even would be to be one of the only guys with it. Im going to the doctor tomorrow and i think hes going to schedule sometime for me to get tested and stuff so hopefully i can get diagnosed and start getting some kind of medicine or therapy or something. But im like almost one hundred percent sure ibs is what i have. A list of the symptoms like describes my life. So i was just hoping to here from some people of the male gender so i dont feel alone again, even after i found a bunch of people who are going through the same thing that i am.


----------



## 18218

site* lol


----------



## 21315

hiya im not a guy lol but i know there are lots of guys on here with IBS so dont worry your not alone im pretty sure my brother has a slight case of IBS sometimes but lucky for him he only gets syptoms after eating about 20 bars of choclate (hes not very healthy to put in mildly







)how did your doctors appointment go ? hope he helped


----------



## 22629

im a guy, ive just started my GCSEs :S. ive had IBS for 2 years now, wen i first got it, i hit a massive drepession cycle. im dealing with it very well now, still have a few panic attacks and i suffer from paranoia (always worried that im ill, or my food will poison me lol). anyways, hey, and hey every1


----------



## ~Vicky~

I am not a guy either - but when i first started i thought it was just my nerves, i had scans and everything and they couldnt find out what was wrong with me.I was diognosed last yearish with IBS - they said they think i've had it since i was around 12 or 13 or maybe even earlier because ive always had a funny stomach and unbarable stomach pains. You want to chat more or something? my e-mail address is Groovyvickster###hotmail.com...Give me a e-mail or something some time.FromVicky (Brummy)


----------



## 14855

hehe brummy?! me too! anyway, im not a guy but i know exactly what youre going through, and its not very nice. Theres plenty other guys with IBS although it is more common for women to get it!


----------



## Mom&Son

Hi, my son has IBS. He is in high school. I have tried and tried to get him to come on here to talk to others that have IBS like him, but he is too embarrassed. He doesn't even want to read these at all. I'm sure that if he does, he won't tell you that he is my son. I think he feels that I have totally embarrassed him. I keep telling him that no one will know who he is.Hang in there!! There are definitely other guys out there with IBS.mom


----------



## kazzy3

Don't worry there are other guys your age with ibs, my 16 year old son is one of them. I just think it's harder for guys to admit it. My son doesn't like to talk about it either, but rest assured the guys are out there. Take care.


----------



## 16962

Hey,i am another guy with IBS.Man we are a rare kind!But i seen already a couple of guys that posted in this forum so we are not alone -.^Greetings'Prawn


----------



## 13488

> quote:t few months its been getting really bad. I had heard about ibs a while back but i thought at the time that it was something only like older women got. Then when i found out that some guys get it too and most people start getting it in their teen years. I got on the internet to look and see if i could find out some more stuff about it. When i saw this sight and


Im a 17 year old male with IBS-D. You are definately not alone!


----------



## 14279

Hi suckstobeme. Im a guy and i have ibs. im 13 and ive had ibs for about a year now and it really sucks. i feel your pain.


----------



## 23285

hey im a guy wit ibs i no how it feels coz u cant tell ya m8s about if coz dey will think ur weird chat to me if ya want on lewisje###hotmail.co.uk


----------



## Guest

i am a man. lol. anyways i think there are a lot more men with it its just a matter of probaly being widely under-reported as far as men seeking medical help, ill admit it took me a good while before i went to a doctor abot it lol.


----------



## 17533

holy sh*t it's like you've just said what i've been through. i'm a sophomore too and i've had ibs for 7 or 8 years too. i finally went to a doctor when i was 14. i get stomach spasms, gas and diharrea.


----------



## 17014

Hi all I`m also male IBS sufferer. You are not alone


----------



## MyOwnSavior

I am a male IBS sufferer as well.And in response to the original post: I too thought it was a disease primarily of females. However I guess in some places (for example, I remember hearing this is true in India) men are actually afflicted with IBS more often than women. I can't remember where I got this information from or how reliable it is though...so I could be wrong....


----------



## 18494

Hi, nope you are not alone. My 14-year-old son was just dx'd with it, but just by history. No tests, which I thought was odd. I though the doctors would want to rule out other things first, but that is the first place they went. He's had 4 days off school now, and is just miserable. He will be in better company knowing that he's not alone either, at his age!


----------



## austinlink23

I'm a guy. My name is Austin and I'm 14 in 8th grade. I suffer from IBS-D. I have had it for about 5 years now. School is a total embarrassment for me. No girls will even look at me because of my daily accidents. Any guys here have the same girl problem?


----------



## Haunted

I'm a guy too. I'm 13 and although I still want to get a colonoscopy and an upper GI I am pretty sure I have IBS. If it is IBS then I must have type A. My main symptoms are really bad gas and incomplete BMs. I occasionally get D and C. The thing is if I eat too much I'll find that few hours later I'll get terrible gas and I'll have to keep going to the bathroom again and again and again despite that fact that I'm not having D. I'm pretty sure that I have Gastro Oesophageal Reflux Disease as well (and so are my doctors).For whatever reason bloating has never really been a problem for me. Another one of my really annoying symptoms is these weird noises coming from my abdomen. I get these weird noises all the time and I don't know how to stop them! -_-In a way I consider myself lucky because I've never actually had a problem with making it to the bathroom on time







I have a well trained sphincter







I also have a pretty good pain threshold


----------



## sazzy

Haunted, I always thought you were a girl lol. Don't know where i got that assumption from. I never pay enough attention


----------



## Haunted

sazzy said:


> Haunted, I always thought you were a girl lol.


Everyone on the internet seems to think that


----------



## TeenGurl16

Hey guys,i realize im a gurl and u guys want to talk to each other but i have a question for u guys. I am now a junior in highschool and i was diagnoed with IBS-d when i was a freshman n since i have been diagnosed the thought of boyfriends and having to explain to a guy what i have and how it affects me has me so freaked out. I am not sure how the average high school guy would feel about it. So i was wondering if a girl you had just started dating came to u and was upfront about everything how would u react to the whole situation? The sooner u guys could relpy would be great b/c me and my ex are thinking about getting back together and i dont want to get in a relationship if i cant tell him the truth. So far i came close to telling a guy about it when he mentioned wanting to take me 2 dinner and what was my fav food, but i just couldnt do it seeing as i didnt know how he would react. So give me ur honest opinion and any advice on breaking the news to the guy. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Haunted

TeenGurl, I definitely think you'll have to tell your boyfriend eventually, but it's not really the kind of subject you need to bring up on your first date. If the relationship starts to get more intimate, or if he notices that you have to go to the bathroom a lot or cancel dates and he begins to ask questions, then it's probably the time to explain to him that you have IBS. If he asks you, I think you should tell the truth. Don't try to cover it up, because that will make things more difficult in the long run. Most decent guys wouldn't have a problem with it, but there are some jerks out there who would. The same thing goes for girls.Of course, I wouldn't have a problem with it seeing as I have it.


----------



## TeenGurl16

Haunted said:


> TeenGurl, I definitely think you'll have to tell your boyfriend eventually, but it's not really the kind of subject you need to bring up on your first date. If the relationship starts to get more intimate, or if he notices that you have to go to the bathroom a lot or cancel dates and he begins to ask questions, then it's probably the time to explain to him that you have IBS. If he asks you, I think you should tell the truth. Don't try to cover it up, because that will make things more difficult in the long run. Most decent guys wouldn't have a problem with it, but there are some jerks out there who would. The same thing goes for girls.Of course, I wouldn't have a problem with it seeing as I have it.


Thanxs for ur reply Haunted . I really hope that i can tell him as this aint sumtin i want to keep seceret. Lets just hope i can get up the courage to tell him when the time comes.


----------

